# [...wanted in Romford, Essex.]



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I just moved to the area and am currently looking for tanks/cages that I could house mice in! Also, would love to meet any local breeders and maybe even purchase some of their mice to expand my gene pool! Look forward to any replies!


----------

